# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  Easy vehicle skill up

## Naravus

If you follow the road north from Alamo park in SF, you will come upon a lone NPC who will show up on your map as a purple blip. He doesn't do move, or anything else for that matter, and immediately respawns so you can run him over till the cows come home. 

I'm not sure if enemy kills are a quicker way to level then just driving, but you will at least quickly get the 50 enemy kill aspect of the roller pursuit (took me 2 minutes max)

-Nara

Edit: Seems killing enemies is pretty fast vehicle xp. Got a full rank up in 5 minutes.

----------


## chaosgods

follow my thread for max roller and fast if you havent done the quests yet. there are 2 chances to get the hauler before crossing golden gate and one time after you cross. i maxed out roller in only 2 hours or so and made a ton of scrip and ego


p.s.
good find though keep a vigilant eye and soon one of us will find a game breaker. +rep

----------


## johnnykindle

I also did chaosgods hauler exploit and it worked perfectly. Maxed out my roller at lvl 20. Just go to the place where the hulker and monarch spawn (near the prokect ageis pt 1 side mission with the 4 turrets, by the last turret) and you can run over mad hellbugs there and gain quick roller levels.

Thanks chaosgods!

BTW if the hauler disappears, if you exit the vehicle, you can respawn it back by just summoning your vehicle again (once you have the mission active)

----------


## chaosgods

> I also did chaosgods hauler exploit and it worked perfectly. Maxed out my roller at lvl 20. Just go to the place where the hulker and monarch spawn (near the prokect ageis pt 1 side mission with the 4 turrets, by the last turret) and you can run over mad hellbugs there and gain quick roller levels.
> 
> Thanks chaosgods!
> 
> BTW if the hauler disappears, if you exit the vehicle, you can respawn it back by just summoning your vehicle again (once you have the mission active)


NP buddy i live for exploits.

----------

